# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  جوین کردن سه جدول و طراحی پرس وجو

## amirkazem

باسلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
سه جدول داریم به نامهای (student,book,amanat) 
ازطریق فرمی که طراحی کرده ایم(ثبت امانت کتاب) باواردکردن شماره کتاب(Book_id) درتکست مخصوصش، نام کتاب ونویسنده دردو تکست دیگر راازطریق کوئری نمایش می دهیم.
وازطریق واردکردن کدملّی(melli_code) نیزمشخصات فردمذکورنمایش داده می شود.ودرادامه بادرج تاریخ تحویل وتاریخ برگشت، کتاب راامانت می دهیم.(همه درجدول امانت ذخیره میشوند)(جدول امانت فیلدی داردکه وضعیت برگشت نام دارد ودرزمان برگرداندن کتاب توسط عضو، درهمان رکوردتیک برگشت آن زده شده وذخیره می گردد)

حالامی خواهیم ازطریق فرم دیگری به نام(فرم ثبت برگشت کتاب) برگرداندن کتاب توسط عضوراذخیره کنیم.وهمانطورکه دربالاگفتم، فیلدبرگشت کتاب، دراین جا زده شود وجدول امانت (درحالی که فیلدوضعیت برگشت تیک زده شده، ذخیره شود.)
ولی دراین فرم تکستی گذاشته ایم که فقط بایدشماره کتاب راواردکنیم ودرادامه:
نام کتاب ونام نویسنده(ازجدول book) ونیزمشخصات عضو(نام ونام خانوادگی وکدملی و... ازجدولstudent) نمایش داده شود. وسپس درادامه فیلدهای تاریخ تحول وتاریخ برگشت(هردو ازجدول امانت) نیزظاهرشده وفقط چک باکس (برگشت کتاب که مربوط به فیلدبرگشت کتاب هستش) رابزنیم وجدول راذخیره کنیم.

وامّامشکل درفراخوانی وجوین کردن جداول (amanat,student ,book) هستش.

دوستان محبت بفرمایید راهنمایی کنید.اگرزحمت نیست کد اس کیو ال مربوط به جوین کردن جداول را بنویسید.
ازمحبتی که می فرمایید، صمیمانه تشکرمی کنم.
موفق باشیم

----------


## ghaedi70

سلام.بهتر بهتره تصاویر جداولتون بزارین

----------

